
John Horton Conway - weinzierl
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4732
======
karlicoss
Seems under a load, so here is archive URL just in case
[https://web.archive.org/save/https://www.scottaaronson.com/b...](https://web.archive.org/save/https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4732)

------
Reason077
> _" Apparently it was the coronavirus. Yes, the self-replicating snippet of
> math that’s now terrorizing the whole human race"_

Great analogy, except of course a virus is not _self_ replicating.

~~~
seemslegit
Or is more of "a piece of math" than anything and everything else.

